# What is your late fee?



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

That sounds reasonable. I would do that if I were operating a boarding stable. I can see though, them still taking advantage of the up to 5 day $25 fee. They'll probably pay sooner but most likely not on time. 

Maybe set up a strike system. After so many continuous months of not paying on time, up the late fee or even send them packing. 

If you're late or don't pay your water bill, what happens? It gets turned off.
If you're late or don't pay board, you don't have a place to keep your horse. 
I understand that kicking people out isn't the first move to take as you run a business and that's how you make money. But I would not tolerate being taken advantage of by any means.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

$5 day late fee but it can be what you want. Up it to $10. You may as well make some money on the deal. Where I live there's an automatic lien on the horse the moment board is overdue. Let the late payers know that after 15 days the horse will vacate the premises or it will be sold at the first auction so you can retrieve your board bill plus expenses. That usually rattles them.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds reasonable to me!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I like the idea of a strike system and upping it in increments
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have no idea. I no longer pay board (I clean stalls, wash buckets and so on) but when I did, whenever my BO got around to writing me out a bill (sometime monthly, sometimes it would be 4 months) I wrote a check immediately so I wouldn't have to worry about it. 

I don't think an escalating late fee is unreasonable. You could also suggest to your chronically late boarders that they pay in an "extra" month of board so they won't be late in the future. My mortgage company has a $75 late fee so to ensure I never, ever have to pay it, I am paid up 1 month in advance so even if my check gets in the mail a bit late, it's still not late.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

there are laws that specify what can be charged as late fees, if credit cards did this, you would never get a bill paid off. If they are consistantly late, and say on the 15 they pay, then ask them if paying board is better for them on the 15th, and do a pro rate.. and change the board is due. I dont see how you don't get stuck with an unpaid board bill with those late fees. You need to check the laws in your state, you could be setting yourself up for a lawsuit


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

I have an awesome BO I *NEVER* pay my board on the same time every month or I split it up between paychecks which helps me out because I'm a full time college student and I work so its very convenient for me as long as you tell her what date your paying on she don't care but if you don't give her a heads up then she charges you a $25 late fee for the first day and $5 everyday after that and its due the 1st of the month but I never pay it then.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

we give boarders until the 5th to pay. we charge 5.00 a day after that. It keeps people from being too late as we have to upfront feed etc for horses than. we just had a horse leave that went 50 days late.. late fees were huge.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

stevenson said:


> there are laws that specify what can be charged as late fees, if credit cards did this, you would never get a bill paid off. If they are consistantly late, and say on the 15 they pay, then ask them if paying board is better for them on the 15th, and do a pro rate.. and change the board is due. I dont see how you don't get stuck with an unpaid board bill with those late fees. You need to check the laws in your state, you could be setting yourself up for a lawsuit


 boarding and renting are two different things. there are pretty much no regulations on boarding. you can give poor quality hay.. poor quality grain etc.. as long as the horses are not starving there is nothing the boarder can do but choose to leave or fix it with you.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Personaly, If i didnt board friends horses i would make is simple and easy to understand. 1st time its late, ill forgive but it better not be more then 5 days late. 2nd time you get a 30 day notice to leave. You have to realize people wont push you or take advantage of you when you set firm guidelines. But if you dont care or dont charge for 5 days late everytime. They will pay other stuff that dont have a grace period.
I have enough stuff to worry about and bad/ non paying boarders isnt one i want to worry about.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

With some boarders, it wouldn't matter how you arranged a date for them to pay, they are chronically late. It's lack of respect.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> With some boarders, it wouldn't matter how you arranged a date for them to pay, they are chronically late. It's lack of respect.


I agree. There's just no fixing some people...


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I used to board and never charged a late fee... the boarders would always take advantage of that. I plan to start boarding again near the August-September-October time of year again and I will set up a late fee system. All board and other expenses (ie. emergency vet or farrier, if applicable) are due on the 1st of every month. They have 3 days to deliver it to me in person and 5 days for it to be delivered via US Mail (only if they are out of state or on vacation with a 2 week notice). If I do not receive it I charge a $20 late fee plus $3 every additional day until I receive payment. 

In my boarding contract it states if they do not pay me and what they owe me matches or is over the horse's value, they have fifteen days to pay off everything or the horse's ownership then gets transferred to me and the boarding agreement is considered a bill of sale.


----------



## PuddinTang (May 10, 2011)

My contract says that board is due on the 1st, late on the 5th, and after 15 days late, I can put a lien on the horse or sell it. I have a $15 late fee.

I have a chronically late boarder that just gets later and later every month. What makes it bad, though, is the way he handles it - he doesn't communicate about it at all...won't answer phone calls or texts. 

Take today for example - he has not paid this month's board. Technically, I could take possession of his horse. He won't answer my calls. I stay professional with him, but it just ticks me off that he pays very late, yet his horse still gets the same good care day in and day out. 

I have decided to send him a certified letter about his chronic late paying, and implement and more stringent late fee - $15 late fee on the 5th, then $5 a day for each day after. Maybe he will take it more seriously after that.


----------

